# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  AvatorDongle Update V.1.0.0.14 ZTE Snowslide!! ♦♦Released♦♦

## mohamed73

*Please Welcome AvatorDongle* 
  Code: *World's Most Advanced & Experienced Team Work in Front of you* 
So Let me Start Introduce you.... 
What is AvatorDongle ?  *Gsm Professional Key*.  We make it  for Let you People Earn Much more than you ever made. You can use our  dongle, together with avatorBox & also get access to new updates ...  or use it for separate & get your hands on a small dongle of great  power,we will always work in safe and useful solutions to our customers  and users & we will add them Step by Step. so here  we go....  *What´s New*
- New Root method 6 supported 4.3.X,4.4.X
- Add zte phones Supported 
- Improved Read patten lock code
- update algo for Rooting phones
- Update .Ini for Detection In Factory Mode *
Imei restore/repair supported In This Update* 861875 (Smart mini)975Blade C2Blade G ProBlade L2Blade QBlade Q MaxiBlade Q MiniBlade SuperCellcom 4GGrand XGrand X ProKis QKis Q IIMegafon Login MT7AMimosa MiniMimosa XMomodesign MD SmartMovistar oneOrange ReyoT12T20T760T809/Telstra EasySmartTelstra Smart-Touch 2Telstra UnoTmn Smart A18V760V765M LEO Q1V793V795V807(Blade C)V809V8110v829V856V857V889MV889SV970MV971W716 
  Quote:  			 				- Check info
- Root Phone
- Read Flash (Required Avator box)
- Write Flash (Required Avator box)
- Format Phone (Required Avator box)
- Imei Repair By Meta mode (Required Avator box)
- Imei Repair by ADB mode 
- Wipe Phone (Format Device)
- Read Pattern Lock for rooted device
- Remove pattern Lock for rooted device
- Read GMail ID
- Remove Password
- Remove Signature Lock
- Remove GMail/Pin
- Remove FaceLock    *Download New Version*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Dealer*
Buy AvatorDongle* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* Buy AvatorBox & Dongle* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Br,* resident
SmartGsm Team!!!
AvatorBox & Dongle Developers...

----------

